# Audi TT/TTS squeaking breaks?



## orelf12 (Jul 24, 2018)

Anyone experience squeaking break on a TT/TTS?

My front breaks are horrific, what is the suggestions to get it resolved?

When they get hot they make a horrible squeaking sound.

Help!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Couldn't find anything for TT/TTS "breaks" :lol: but this may help.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... s#p8955105
Hoggy.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Yes my nearside front brake has started to squeak when braking, just before you stop it squeaks. Quite annoying

Regards


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Had this on my A6, they confirmed the fault and rectified as a "goodwill" gesture. They disassembled the brakes, cleaned them and jobs a fish. I dispute that this is goodwill, rather an under warranty repair.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

there must be a topic already opened on this as i posted the results of it. after 3 trips to the dealers with the same issue they agreed it was faulty pads, disks or something and i had to wait 4 weeks for them to order the parts and repair. They kept the car for entire time too. I posted the part number on the original post. might be worth searching for.


----------



## orelf12 (Jul 24, 2018)

jont122 said:


> Hello
> 
> Yes my nearside front brake has started to squeak when braking, just before you stop it squeaks. Quite annoying
> 
> Regards


Mine is having the exact same issue. Near side front!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BauhauTTS (Jan 8, 2017)

I had a very worrying brake squeal and judder. Turned out to be a walnut jammed in there, no doubt courtesy of resident squirrel getting ready for winter.


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

The brake pads could have worn down to the metal backing plate which is a safety issue. Either take the wheels off and check the pads or have a garage do it.


----------



## smn88888 (Sep 15, 2018)

Hi,

I have the same issue as you, on my MY15 TTS on my rear brakes after replacing pads and rotors 900 miles ago.

I got the brakes sanded down to remove glazing today and cleaned but still squeals! I have it on my rear brakes after replacing pads and rotors 900 miles ago. Only happens when it is warmed up after a few miles and when braking to a stop in traffic at 10-0mph.

Anyone managed to fix this? Audi says the best fix is to use audi's OEM pads and rotors but ive heard folk getting the same issue on OEM set ups...

Thanks!


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I thought this was down to the pads adhesive layer not sticking to the piston and resonating?

Had it with my original pads.

I changed them myself for non OEM ones and haven't had issues.

Quite a simple job


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Chamfering the leading edge & applying Plastilube to all metal to metal contact surfaces should cure the problem.
Was always standard procedure years ago.
Hoggy.


----------



## smn88888 (Sep 15, 2018)

Hi All,

Update on the brake saga, just fitted new pads not long ago and....it still squeals!
Not sure what else could be the issue as its only the rear driver side brake that squeals to the point you can hear it from a few blocks away!

Nightmare.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

smn88888 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Update on the brake saga, just fitted new pads not long ago and....it still squeals!
> Not sure what else could be the issue as its only the rear driver side brake that squeals to the point you can hear it from a few blocks away!
> ...


i think i posted the part numbers that solved my TTS brake squeak. Worth doing a search and see if they swapped the same parts.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I had an S3 8v for a short period and had this problem. Took it the dealer, they fixed the issue under warranty.


----------



## SussexRob (Apr 2, 2016)

What's the average lifespan of the pads? I've just come up to 17,500 miles on a TTS, and have horrendous squealing just as the car comes to a stop.

Don't really understand why Audi's don't have an electronic wear countdown for brakes; a basic 2008 BMW I had way back when did...


----------



## StretchinPA (Sep 8, 2016)

smn88888 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Update on the brake saga, just fitted new pads not long ago and....it still squeals!
> Not sure what else could be the issue as its only the rear driver side brake that squeals to the point you can hear it from a few blocks away!
> ...


Take it to the dealer and they'll fix it for free if you're still under warranty. Audi has a procedure in place to replace the brake pads and rotors. It's a type of questionnaire that the dealer fills out and they also take an audio clip of the squeal and send it to Audi. You can also provide the video/audio of the squeal to the dealer to submit. From my understanding Audi analyzes the frequency of the squeal and provides a specific damper for the caliper.

I had mine replaced, free of charge, and have had no squealing since.


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

I noticed the same today on my 2017 - maybe a build up of dust in there?


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

+1 on the brakes. Whenever mine squeak soapy water and a rinse cures it for somewhile.


----------



## smn88888 (Sep 15, 2018)

Mine is still squeaking badly, going to send it into garage again.

Are your squeaks very noticeable? Mine is identical to the video below. Does get rather annoying.


----------



## StretchinPA (Sep 8, 2016)

smn88888 said:


> Mine is still squeaking badly, going to send it into garage again.
> 
> Are your squeaks very noticeable? Mine is identical to the video below. Does get rather annoying.


That's exactly how mine sounded. As I mentioned above there is TSB for it and they replaced my fronts at no cost.

This TSB info might help you with the dealer;

tsb#2034181/15

http://www.revbase.com/BBBMotor/TSb/Dow ... ?id=196464


----------



## smn88888 (Sep 15, 2018)

unfortunately audi wont touch them as it was switched to pagids by the last owner


----------

